# Right-Click Functionality?



## redheelerdog (Feb 7, 2016)

It would be really nice to have Right-Click Functionality in the post and reply dialog box. Most forums these days have it.

I find myself trying to *right click for cut, copy, paste* almost every time I post. Cntrl+X, C & V does work.

*The biggest bang for the buck is right-click spell check.* The dialog box does have realtime spellcheck (red-underline), but then you have to go to the oldschool spell checker button, and then click 2-3 more times for a mispelled word, kind of clunky IMHO.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 7, 2016)

CTRL right click will open up the spell check corrections box. Antiquated but works.


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 7, 2016)

I will test that theory.

Ha! It works! I did not know that trick, thanks a ton!

Points!


----------

